# Dzelži / Hardware >  Problēma ar PC

## Tominsh331

Mazliet tas sāk kļūt tracinoši.
Tātad, problēma sekojoša:
Spēlēju kādu spēli, piemēram, COD4 un vienā brīdī viss pakarās, bet pēc kādām 10 sekundēm viss atiet un spēlē tekstūras kkā samainītas kā arī FPS uzreiz no kādiem 60 uz 15-20 nokrīt   ::  
Settingi ir tekstūras uz ekstra un rezolūcija 1024x768@75Hz pārējais off laikam
Tā sāka notikt, kad blakus 1 gb ddr2 800 mhz ram modulim piepirku klāt vēl vienu (bija problēmas ar cpu overclock, laikam pa lielu   ::  )Kā arī nesen jauna videokarte nopirkta (par integrēto, jebkas ir labāks   ::  )
Aizdomas sliecas uz to chinese codegen 350w psu, jo jau 4 gadus darbināts.
Varbūt cita vaina?
PC:
CPU: AMD SEMPRON LE-1100 1.9 Ghz @ 2.25 Ghz ar stock dzesi (pirmīt bija 2.85 Ghz, bet noņēmu nost, jo ar ramu problēmas bija, bija BSOD)
GPU: Gigabyte GeForce 8400 GS 512Mb GDDR3 Clocks: 520 Mhz/ 790 Mhz/ 1230 Mhz @ 740 Mhz/ 948 Mhz/ 1750 Mhz - priekš 20 ls videokartes iet diezgan labi, labāku nepirku, jo naudu žēloju - nepatīk priekš pc baigi naudu tērēt, tāpat iemetu 30 latus, piemēram, left 4 dead 1 un 2 pirms tam uz low gāja slikti, tagad gandrīz uz high, tikai bez AA un effects quality uz medium - no 20-60 FPS. Arī mazs monitors, tā kā pārāk lielas rezolūcijas nav( 1024x768, bet monitors labs, tikai drīz vien galus laikam atdos - 2 dead pikseļi pa 8 gadu lietošanas . Krāsa arī foršas   ::  ) tikai tā pasīvā dzese neko nedzesēja - stock'ā 75 grādi pie vidējas slodzes. Ar homemade dzesi( 3600 RPM) 45 grādi pie slodzes
MB: Biostar NF61S Micro AM2 Ver. 1.1
HDD: Samsung SpinPoint P80SD 160 GB SATA2 ar XILENCE Dual Fan HDD dzesi ( varbūt tas jūdzās nost, jo bijušas problēmas, ka vienkārši uzkaras, bet nav bad block'u utml)
PSU: Codegen ''350w'' PSU
Pārkaršana ar nav pie vainas, viss turās pie 40-45 grādiem.
Ja tas ir baroklis, tad mainīt cik ātri iespējams?(man draugam ar 300 wattu codegen bija baigā problēma - pāris kondiķi nosviluši un parāva mātesplati ar labu tā laika CPU, iespējams arī ramus un GPU( jaunu), jo uzlika Resident evil 5 textūras uz medium  ::   )
Nu protams nevajag (un pat aizliegt to vajag) nepirkt tos sūda bullshitus, bet tad vēl biju salīdzinoši idots un tad nezināju, ka lētos čainīz psu ir slikta ideja pirkt   ::

----------


## jeecha

Iesaakumam - BIOSam settingus uz defaultiem, visus overklokus izrubiit un tad skatiities vai joprojaam kautkas gljuko. Ja nee - znachit kaada komponente nevelk cik nu tu ko tur esi overklokojis.
Abi RAM modulji ir viens modelis? Ja nee - taa var buut probleema. Iesaakumam memtest86+ ar abiem moduljiem... Vai izraujot vienu joprojaam var nokaart visu?
Ja joprojaam gljuko - noraut visas komponentes ko var noraut un skatiities kaa ir tad.
Ja ir iespeeja - aiznjemies no kaada 500W vai lielaaku barokli un pameegjini ar to - varbuut baroklis tiek dziits uz robezhas un saak peldeet spriegumi. Ja motherboards maak reporteet baroshanas spriegumus - noslogo CPU/GPU ar kaadu benchmarku un paskaties kas notiek ar spriegumiem.
Cietnim arii var palaist kaadus testus ilgaaku laiku - paskatiities vai tajaa laucinjaa kautkas neklepo.

----------


## Delfins

lētajiem dēļiem elektrolīti var izžūt/izšaut.. pašam pāris mētājās..
codegen PSU arī protams ir pie vainas..  labāk iztērēt tagad 20Ls uz barokli, bet toties tas būs nākotnei ar krietnu rezervi + nečakarēs HW.

ir pieejams  A64-3200+ uz AM2 ar asrock dēli+1gb RAM.. ja nu kas.. kam tev tas Sempron, L2 pa mazu spēlēm.

Un vēl, par naudas želošanu - skopais maksā, ja ne 2x, tad 3x noteikti.. vēlāk. Protams, ja tev vajag normālu kompi.. spēlēs un t.t.,

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

Es sāktu ar klokošanu uz leju. Un pēc tam atkarībā no rezultāta vai nu viss OK, vai sekss ar komponenšu ārā raušanu.

----------


## Tominsh331

Sākumā problēma bija tikai ar NFSU2( tad vēl otrs rams nebija)
Abi moduļi specifikācijās vienādi - 1 gb ddr2 800 Mhz PC6400 C.L.5 tikai viens rams ir apacer, otrs kingston
Nu tas Sepron ir stipri par švaku, bet 40-50 Ls pa dual core cpu negribās tērēt
Labi, sākumā noņemšu oc un tad uzspēlēšu COD4



> skopais maksā, ja ne 2x, tad 3x noteikti..


 tas gan, bet nu ja es tagad būtu pircis pc, tad es viņu pats saliktu un noteikti labāku. PC dzelži ļoti ātri noveco. Ja tad pa 160 dabūju šitādu bez tā GPU un RAM otra, tad tagad varētu dabūt dual core CPU ar 2gb RAM točna un varbūt arī kādu GPU
ja gļukos, tad palaidīšu Memtest

----------


## Tominsh331

Vairs negļuko, bet FPS nokrita   ::  
nu var slēgt ciet šito

----------

